# Kraus infrange la barriera dei mille



## Paulfromitaly

Congratulazioni e grazie per la tua assidua presenza.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, kraus!  È sempre un piacere leggere i tuoi post.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Kraus

Grazie amici!  Magnifico forum, sono entusiasta d'averlo conosciuto: qui ho imparato e sto imparando un sacco di cose, e le risposte ai nostri post sono rapidissime! 


Thank you very much friends!  That's a wonderful forum, I'm enthusiastic about it: I've learnt and I'm learning a lot of things here, and the replies to our posts are very quick!


----------



## Lello4ever

Grande Kraus! Vai così

Lello4ever


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Kraus,
keep it up
Siberia


----------



## MünchnerFax

Un brindisi per te.
_Prost!_


----------



## Saoul

Complimenti Kraus. MF passa la bottiglia, per favore!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

_Complimenti!_


----------



## lsp

Kraus said:


> Grazie amici!  Magnifico forum, sono entusiasta d'averlo conosciuto: qui ho imparato e sto imparando un sacco di cose, e le risposte ai nostri post sono rapidissime!
> 
> 
> Thank you very much friends!  That's a wonderful forum, I'm enthusiastic about it: I've learnt and I'm learning a lot of things here, and the replies to our posts are very quick!



Glad I didn't miss this thread. "...ho imparato e sto imparando..." - sì...grazie ai post come i tuoi!


----------



## Jana337

Kraus said:


> Grazie amici!  Magnifico forum, sono entusiasta d'averlo conosciuto: qui ho imparato e sto imparando un sacco di cose


E ne stai insegnando ancor di più!  

E' sempre un piacere scervellarsi con sui tuoi thread.


----------



## Kraus

Thanks again everybody for your compliments and for all the help you gave me!


----------



## valy822

Ormai in questi ultimi tempi sono costretta ad inseguire....*COMPLIMENTISSIMI* Kraus!!!!


----------



## Crescent

Oh, wow! How come I haven't noticed this thread before..? That's a bit silly of me, since it's obvious that you've already surpassed your 1000 posts! 

Well, I just have one thing to say:

Поздравляем с 1000 постилетием (don't bother looking for this word in the dictionary - it does not exist!!) , желаем счастья в личной жизни!!!!! ~Пух. 
I would like to thank you personally (and I'm sorry that I can't do it in your own language.. ) for all your contribution on the forums, for all the help that you give us and for all your marvelous questions which often make us natives scatch our heads to find the answer!!

I would also like to add that what I really like about you is your incredible enthousiasm towards languages, and your perseverance which you demonstrate in learning languages such as Russian (which I consider to be very hard to master if you're not a native) and I wish you all the best luck in the future, and ask you to keep posting on the forums and cheering us all up with your priceless posts!!! ^.~

Moltos bacios, (espero que esto sea correcto!!! Es mi primera tentativa en hablar Italiano!! )
Cresci


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSKRAUS !*​


----------



## raffavita

*Congratulations, Kraus!!!*

Evviva il forum!
Raffa


----------

